# Tip Up ID



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow i better read up on the fishing guide. I don't really tip up fish that much,hardly ever, but i did not know that.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

While I agree please read the fishing guide before asking fishing guide questions...

but ya I use a black sharpie on the flag and mark any tip-ups I own.


----------



## Crappie Depot (Jul 6, 2007)

*Theif:* I stole 6 cars. Hey what are you in for? :evil:
*Ice fisherman: *I was ice fishing & I didn't put my address on my tip-up.:help:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

We just put our name on them, they can gety my address off my driver license, but then again were are right next to them, not too far away


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I print up a page full of return address lable size on a single sheet, cut them up and put them between a piece of clear packing tape (laminates them), punch a hole in one end and attach to the tip-up with either a zip, twist tie or looped rubber band. I keep extra's in my tackle box in case I loose one or if my buddy's arent marked.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Must have the "owners name" not the anglers name. The guide is wrong. The actual law says "owners name".
> 
> MCL 324.48703 (2)


 Yes officer I borrowed them from "insert worst enemy's name here", feel free to go write him a ticket.


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Banditto said:


> While I agree please read the fishing guide before asking fishing guide questions...
> 
> but ya I use a black sharpie on the flag and mark any tip-ups I own.


I would have read it however I could not find it, so, that is why I asked and now I know. Thanks everyone else.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

tommy-n said:


> We just put our name on them, they can gety my address off my driver license, but then again were are right next to them, not too far away



Observing half the law will still get you 100% of the crime...lol

Simple solution, put what is required. That 2 minutes would sure be worth the hassle. Same goes for carrying tip ups that are not in use. Just take the time to do it. :idea::idea:


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

It seems like the "users" name should be on the tip-up instead of the owners. You could have many tip-ups being used, and have someone elses name on them will only get the owner in trouble. Like putting your favorite brother in laws name on your permanent shanty, then when it sinks, he gets fined.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

UNCLE AL said:


> It seems like the "users" name should be on the tip-up instead of the owners. You could have many tip-ups being used, and have someone elses name on them will only get the owner in trouble. Like putting your favorite brother in laws name on your permanent shanty, then when it sinks, he gets fined.


I have probably 6 tipups. I lend them to many different people (friends, wife, kids) who don't have any. Even lend them to clients to use when going for pike. Would be a big hassle to find a place for all their names.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you think first and last name, city, MI would be good enough, or do they actually want street address?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Addicted2Quack said:


> Do you think first and last name, city, MI would be good enough, or do they actually want street address?


from the fishing guide.

Hook and Line Fishing: Fish so taken must be hooked in the mouth. Fish not hooked in the mouth must be returned to the water immediately. No more than three lines per person (including tip-ups) nor more than six hooks or lures may be used. All hooks attached to an artificial bait or "night crawler harness" are counted as one hook. Hooks must be baited or attached to an artificial bait. You may use any number of hooks on one line for taking smelt in recognized smelt waters. Tip-ups and similar devices used for ice fishing must show the angler's name and address. All lines must be under immediate control. Hook size regulations exist on certain streams (see Exceptions to General Regulations by County). 

It says anglers name and address

Section 324.48703 
linkable 
printable 




NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994


324.48703 Fishing devices; lines; hooks; tip-up or similar device; spear or bow and arrow; hand net; dip net; setover net; trammel net; hoop net.
Sec. 48703.


Then from the michigan legislature,,

(2) . A person shall not set or use a tip-up or other similar device for the purpose of taking fish through the ice unless the name and address of the person owning the tip-up or other similar device is marked in legible English on the tip-up or other similar device or securely fastened to it by a plate or tag.. 



Questions about the law? Contact the State Law Library between 1-5pm (M-F) - (517) 373-0630 or use the comment form to send them email.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I sent them a e-mail and will post it here when I can.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

This is the reply I got,

Dear Mr. xxxx

Your question was forwarded to the State Law Library.

I contacted the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, Law
Enforcement Division:

517-373-1230

The staff member at that number said they could help you with this
question.

MCL 324.48703 (2) provides that: "A person shall not set or use a
tip-up or other similar device for the purpose of taking fish through
the ice unless the name and address of the person owning the tip-up or
other similar device is marked in legible English on the tip-up or other
similar device or securely fastened to it by a plate or tag."

Source:

http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?mcl-324-48703

Page 7 of the 2009 Michigan Fishing Guide states: "Tip-ups and similar
devices used for ice fishing must show the anglers name and
address."

Page 6 of the 2009 Michigan Fishing Guide states: "This brochure is not
a legal notice or a complete collection of fishing regulations and
laws."

Source:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf

Tim

Information provided here should not be considered a substitute for
legal research or for obtaining the professional services of an
attorney.


Soo.... Im guessing it is suppose to be the owners name.


----------



## Dr. Hook (Jan 1, 2010)

Fished Portage Lk in Jackson County yesterday. Was not long before the DNR showed up to check licenses. They were very nice and polite to us. After they checked licenses the started checking tip ups. Mine just have my last name and city and they were ok with that. A group of other guys were not cooperating (wouldn't own up to an extra tip up) I'm sure one did not have a license, one to many tip ups and no name or address on them. They were asked to leave the lake and probably got a hefty fine.


----------

